# Hillsdale MI Breeder /jennyandclairesretrievers



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't even know how I stumbled across this "breeder", but I am saddened & angered by the website pics. Reportedly breeding for 25+ years, the site states: "We have a wonderful stock of AKC Golden Rerievers we breed for quality lineage." The conditions these dogs are kept in are horrendous & these are the pics the breeder is using to showcase the operation. A couple of the dogs appear to have eye issues, one has multiple spots with hair loss. There is a gigantic golden which I'm guessing is the stud. Pups are sent home at 6 weeks. All of the online ads boast about their "large" goldens. I don't know how any puppy buyer could go there & think that's an acceptable way to keep goldens & raise puppies.

Golden Retrievers - Home


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Sometimes people just see a cute puppy and don't realize. It is really sad though.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Is there a way to report them? I know AKC does kennel inspections, is there a way someone could request an inspection???


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

People looking for cheap puppies probably convince themselves all of that filth is ok if it means getting what they want.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow. The photos are so sad, especially the ones on their puppy page. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Megora said:


> People looking for cheap puppies probably convince themselves all of that filth is ok if it means getting what they want.


Or are just too selfish to care...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Kylie said:


> Or are just too selfish to care...




I don't know if I would assume the worst... I just know that when we bought our first golden, the parents were outside only dogs. The puppies were born under the front porch and still went under there to sleep. As did the mom who was probably born under the porch as well.

We saw AKC registered dogs and fat and furry puppies. My dad haggled the puppy price down but even there did not see anything amiss with the whole thing. We know better now and obviously we have dogs who never have gone outside with any idea of sleeping or being out there alone.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Chipboard whelping box...

Clear from the amount of poop in the pictures that the pens aren't kept very clean. And I mean really? Advertising pictures with poop in them!? Yeesh, at least make an effort. 

And for heaven's sake, it's puppIES, not puppy's!!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow. As unimpressed as I am with some of the breeders around here (and I am extremely unimpressed)- that's worse. The whelping pen looks wet, the poor dam looks fearful and unhealthy, and the conditions the others are kept in are unacceptable. I'm saddened and actually a little sickened. To me, this is what a puppy mill looks like. Honestly, if a person is not going to do any research at all, I'd rather them go to a BYB and at the very least get a puppy that was born in someone's kitchen to a beloved pet. The lessor of two evils, in my opinion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is in the process of being handled.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Kylie said:


> Is there a way to report them? I know AKC does kennel inspections, is there a way someone could request an inspection???


It would be much better contacting an Animal/Humane officer in the city/county in which these people live. The AKC is limited in what they can do(not let them register puppies)because they are a registry for dogs. However, an ACO can actually do something about the chewed wood and pens with feces because there are usually state/municipal laws on the books that deal with the filth and way these animals are being kept.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

That is just terrible! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just want to go get all of them out of there. Heartbreaking.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So so sad those pics are bad.. The eyes on some of them clearly have issues,probably entropian. The whelping box have no blankets/bedding. They clearly are kept outside. I would call the local shelter/aco people and have them investigated..even if nothing came of it..at least they would have been visited and on their radar and maybe they would try to change (one could wish).


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> So so sad those pics are bad.. The eyes on some of them clearly have issues,probably entropian. The whelping box have no blankets/bedding. They clearly are kept outside. I would call the local shelter/aco people and have them investigated..even if nothing came of it..at least they would have been visited and on their radar and maybe they would try to change (one could wish).


There may not be a medical issue with the dogs eyes. Unfortunately, it may be the shavings they are using as bedding. You will see these shavings in most every photo and you can see them throughout the dogs coats when they are in them. They can get in the eyes and dust can cause irritation and make the dogs eyes run. These people are doing the absolute minimum in caring for the dogs. Normally, breeders use bedding in the whelping boxes. Personally, I use a foam mattress pad, with newspaper and piddle pads on top of it and then on top of that are fleece pads for the comfort of mom and the protection of the puppies. But, all of these things cost money and they require doing loads and loads of laundry. Neither of which these people are obviously willing to do. My girls are never in a whelping box that looks anything like what they have pictured, either. Absolutely not acceptable. 

They are selling the puppies at 6 weeks old which is against the law in most states although I couldn't quickly find something against this in the state of MI. They are selling them this young because the amount of work for raising puppies between 6-8 weeks is 10 fold what it is for when they are younger. However, there is a kennel license that must be issued for anyone with more than 3 dogs and there are guidelines there. I would find it hard to believe that these people were given a kennel license with what is shown on their "website".

Again, the best bet with shutting these people down would be to notify the state and the ACO for the municipality that these people live in.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm pretty disgusted looking at those pictures. Especially the ones in the "Previous Litters" section.

You would think they'd have enough sense to remove them from the filthy kennels for the photos.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> This is in the process of being handled.


Hmmmmmm.......

Interesting.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hvgoldens4 said:


> They are selling the puppies at 6 weeks old which is against the law in most states although I couldn't quickly find something against this in the state of MI.


It's not against the law here. 

I think they should definitely get a visit from animal control.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Megora said:


> It's not against the law here.
> 
> I think they should definitely get a visit from animal control.


Selling puppies(unless you are a pet store) may not be against the law. However, the laws do state that 3 breeding animals constitute a kennel and they certainly have that from the photos.

I agree that a visit needs to be done. There is no excuse for the conditions these dogs are living in. I can't imagine what those pens look like when it rains or there is other inclement weather.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Megora said:


> It's not against the law here.
> 
> I think they should definitely get a visit from animal control.


In a perfect world a phone call to them would bring immediate help. Unfortunately it's a far from perfect world.
I can't say more because I don't want to cause things to slow down. My thread of 3/23 did actually get me to the right people. The wheels turn slowly. May 19th I'm really looking forward to. >>> Now I zip it


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

hvgoldens4 said:


> Selling puppies(unless you are a pet store) may not be against the law. However, the laws do state that 3 breeding animals constitute a kennel and they certainly have that from the photos.
> 
> I agree that a visit needs to be done. There is no excuse for the conditions these dogs are living in. I can't imagine what those pens look like when it rains or there is other inclement weather.


I can't imagine how the conditions got that bad without a visit from animal control. I can't believe someone hasn't reported them. Those are the worst living conditions I've seen yet on a breeder website.

Imagine the smell. :yuck:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

For the record, No... I did NOT start this thread. No..I did NOT give the OP any names. No...I have no idea how or why this website was found. 
However, the fact that it was found and was posted without my help or input should tell you that karma IS at work. More to come.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> For the record, No... I did NOT start this thread. No..I did NOT give the OP any names. No...I have no idea how or why this website was found.
> However, the fact that it was found and was posted without my help or input should tell you that karma IS at work. More to come.


Not sure exactly what your involvement is but can you post when/if something happens with this?! This is just terrible conditions & I'm so sad for those dogs. Both goldens we've had were purchased in southeast Michigan & it just makes me so sad to see this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> For the record, No... I did NOT start this thread. No..I did NOT give the OP any names. No...I have no idea how or why this website was found.
> However, the fact that it was found and was posted without my help or input should tell you that karma IS at work. More to come.


Oh wow. Wow, wow, wow, wow.

Oh Joyce, poor, poor Bentley!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

drofen said:


> Oh wow. Wow, wow, wow, wow.
> 
> Oh Joyce, poor, poor Bentley!!


Ok, something clicked in my brain. Goodness gracious. The pictures of the mom with the puppies are heartbreaking, and the pictures of the puppies....golden rerievers?...I think Bentley is entitled to his diva manners....!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Wonder if the 'breeder' will see this and think about demanding an apology? Or perhaps they've managed to learn that particular lesson somewhere. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> For the record, No... I did NOT start this thread. No..I did NOT give the OP any names. No...I have no idea how or why this website was found.
> However, the fact that it was found and was posted without my help or input should tell you that karma IS at work. More to come.


As the OP, I found the "breeder's" website while searching for golden retrievers, there are ads everywhere listing these poor pups--I feel absolutely terrible for the breeding "stock" and all ads point back to the website.

If by chance the breeder is reading the forum, I do hope the information contained within opens your eyes into basic care for dogs and will hopefully encourage you to change your ways--dogs deserve better!

Wondering when the drive-by posters are going to start stating this is a wonderful breeder who loves their pups and there have been absolutely no issues.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Wondering when the drive-by posters are going to start stating this is a wonderful breeder who loves their pups and there have been absolutely no issues.


 Was waiting anxiously for this too...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

On the positive side, if this is in fact Bentley's breeder, then clearances are in place according to Joyce--all except for CERF. I can't imagine making the dogs live like that but having enough decency to take those being bred in for x-rays as well as to a cardiologist for a heart exam and then submitting them to OFA--you would think that would be a selling point.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> For the record, No... I did NOT start this thread. No..I did NOT give the OP any names. No...I have no idea how or why this website was found.
> However, the fact that it was found and was posted without my help or input should tell you that karma IS at work. More to come.


WOW! My first thought was that it was Bentley's breeder when I first saw the pics (even before Joyce joined in), but than decided that it couldn't be. If it is Bentley's breeder, than all the more credit to your training skills, raising a pup whose first six weeks were that horrible makes things much more difficult, and Bentley does seem to be turning out stunning.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> On the positive side, if this is in fact Bentley's breeder, then clearances are in place according to Joyce--all except for CERF. I can't imagine making the dogs live like that but having enough decency to take those being bred in for x-rays as well as to a cardiologist for a heart exam and then submitting them to OFA--you would think that would be a selling point.


Thankfully it is going towards having to have them done (or at least saying they are done) to sell puppies anymore. Hopefully the public will become more and more aware of what constitutes a responsible breeder.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I want to cry looking at these pictures. I'm really worried that they won't be stopped. Watching those shows on Animal Planet and how many people are allowed to continue with owning their animals in even worse conditions makes me worry these people will be seen as providing the necessary items to survive. That's it, survive, because they aren't "living". I love seeing the GR smiles and I don't see a one in these pictures. All I can hope is that they are breaking some laws and will be prevented from continued breeding. Anyone else want to make a road trip with me? I so want to rescue these dogs from these people. All of them. My heart sank when I looked at the pictures. Seriously? You can't even try to hide the filth? I guess that shows how ignorant they are. These are merely "animals" to them. Not family, not even pets, just animals to breed and make money. UGH! This makes me so sad and mad!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope that puppy mill gets shut down and fast!!
Just looking at the website, I cannot imagine anybody looking at that and wanting to get a pup from there. 
I don't think this breeder did herself any favors with that website.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I decided not to look at the website. It would just upset me. Thank you to all who are trying to shut this place down. It sounds awful!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This is sad indeed...sigh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

drofen said:


> Oh Joyce, poor, poor Bentley!!


Not poor, poor Bentley...he hit the jackpot! But I would say, poor, poor Bentley's mom...


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

kwhit said:


> Not poor, poor Bentley...he hit the jackpot! But I would say, poor, poor Bentley's mom...


I was thinking the same thing..the look in all those golden's eyes *shudders*. Absolutely awful. The poor poor dogs. Fingers crossed for good news - this place NEEDS to be shut down.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Please keep us posted on what happens. I'm hoping for good news for the dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Omg this place is horrible. Every one of those dogs look depressed. The puppy pens are so sad :-(


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

*Still selling pups*

In my research online looking for a golden puppy I came across this breeders website. My first thought was how sad the dogs looked. Definitely just a business and the person I saw who had the listing said her grandma runs it. I am part of a golden group on Facebook and someone just got a puppy from here  I'm sure the cheap price is what gets people. So sad....


----------



## Sharon Ann (Jan 25, 2014)

Let me add something to this discussion as my friend found this forum for me. We bought a pup from this breeder. When we went to the house we found the kennels clean and the place well kept. What has happened since then is so sad I haven't even begun to catch my breath. I didn't think $500. was cheap but I guess I was naïve and wish I had seen this forum prior to purchasing a puppy from this breeder.

Six months ago we picked up our Daisy from this breeder. I had talked to Clair several times about our puppy. We are an older couple and have always had Golden's -this was our third and we have an 8 year old too. Previously we had German Shepard's. I know the pitfalls and repeatedly asked about problems - especially hips. Our first Gold (Nellie) had horrific allergies and we spent a lot of time at Michigan State University getting her properly cared for. I could do that then - I was still working (now retired). She assured me - promised that they NEVER EVER have any problems with any of their dogs hips. How naïve of me - she seemed sincere and is also older. I made it a point to ask and to explain I didn't think we could emotionally handle a problem (my husband deals now with a disability).

So, Daisy is now 6 months old and guess what - her hip pops out. She's had the best food - best care - lots of love - good vet care. Our vet says it's worst case scenario of *hereditary* hip dysplasia. He says she has been in pain since she was born and is just used to it and thinks it's normal. Any splaying on the floor or just about anything might cause the hip to pop again. 

We are devastated. I called this breeder - she was aloof and said the warranty will cover a new puppy if I can prove the issue (proof isn't a problem - I sent x-rays to her vet today) - and that they have lots of litters due in the spring. Probably the same dam and sire too, I do not know. 

We will take Daisy to MSU and see what they say but out vet says it looks like THR will be the required treatment and we don't have $5K it would take for each hip. Like I said, we are devastated.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Sharon, I am so sorry. I will keep Daisy and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope the folks at MSU can figure out a treatment plan for Daisy. Would you be willing to post the dam/sire of Daisy & her registration #? Would be great to get her info loaded into k9data so if by chance someone is researching the breeder they can see the trend of no clearances & what is produced when clearances aren't accomplished. So sad for your girl.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I a m so sorry you are going through this. I have been trying for a long time to get tis puppymill shut down, without success.
My Bentley is from there.
Here's his parents, are they the same?

Dakota Chief ll SR39856704
Cally Southern Girl SR58254607


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Please do post your dog, and his parents info on K9 Data! You could help someone else avoid similar heartache!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sharon Ann (Jan 25, 2014)

*Daisy's Info*

First, Thank You everyone for the support. As I said, well - let's be honest here. Like you, I am an animal lover - especially these Golden's, so frankly I am trying very hard to get a grip on my emotions over this but I tear up daily. It's just hard to think about...

Information is always good so here is what you've requested and maybe anyone checking these forums will be able to see if their puppy's are in danger and need to be checked or check the lineage before they purchase. I am learning fast.

DOB 7/26/2013
Sire: Jenny's Doc SR 60373707 (7-11) AKC DNA #V679240
Dam: Millie Dee SR 67849204

I do hope this helps someone. I have not registered Daisy yet so the paperwork was handy and I need to know some more information. How do I go about letting AKC know about this, will it matter to them?

Sharon


----------



## Sharon Ann (Jan 25, 2014)

Maybe I forgot an important number - Her registration number. I'm guessing that is the number in the corner of the paperwork? I have not filed yet - I did know I had time to do this and since I had no intention of breeding her I had put it off. 

SR78888504

















This is Daisy at 3 months and that is the x-ray of her hips. I'm sure you guys know better what you are looking at than I do.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Sharon Ann said:


> Maybe I forgot an important number - Her registration number. I'm guessing that is the number in the corner of the paperwork? I have not filed yet - I did know I had time to do this and since I had no intention of breeding her I had put it off.
> 
> SR78888504
> 
> ...


Wow, those are some of the worst looking hips I have ever seen! I would definitely get her info into k9data so people can know.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

In following another thread from Bentleysmom, I believe she just found out that her dog was unable to be registered through the AKC due to a discrepancy in DNA testing or something along that line. You may want to find that thread. It sounds like this person needs to be stopped quickly.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Sharon Ann, I am reposting the picture of Daisy's hips since yours didn't post right. I hope you don't mind. I will also post my girls Excellent grade hip X-rays for comparison.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I literally had to give myself time to stop crying before I could post. I was unable to see the hip xrays before but now that they're reposted I see it. How horrible!! Sharon I am so, so sorry. I remember seeing your litter, they were a couple weeks younger than Bentley and they were in the pen right next to his. 

Thank you for posting the xrays. I'm going to add it to my list of ammo I've been gathering. To answer your question, No. Unfortunately AKC doesn't care about the bad hips, they also don't care that we paid for AKC papers and now the papers are invalid. They don't care that the yard is full of poop. They don't care that she is in direct violation of state regulations. (notice the chipboard, it MUST be a surface that's easily cleanable in case of disease). AKC only cares that you write that check and send it to them. That's it. I know many people are all for the AKC and sing their praises. Sorry, I'm not one of them. I don't need, nor do I want, AKC papers but they should be doing something other than money grabbing IMO.

Eventually someone IS going to listen to me. The law is on my side and if it takes me going to Lansing and walking into the capital, that's what I'll do to save these dogs!

*If anyone is reading this that has or had a puppy from Hillsdale, MI. Please let me know. If you're not comfortable speaking about it on this thread please send me a PM and I'll keep your name out of it. *I just need to gather as much info as possible.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry you are all going through this.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Holy smokes! Those hips look awful!! Those poor dogs.. such a shame.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Those hips are horrible! Poor poor Daisy! Oh Sharon I am so sorry! That poor baby!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Eowyn said:


> Sharon Ann, I am reposting the picture of Daisy's hips since yours didn't post right. I hope you don't mind. I will also post my girls Excellent grade hip X-rays for comparison.


Would you be able to re-post the picture of Daisy as well?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Sharon Ann said:


> First, Thank You everyone for the support. As I said, well - let's be honest here. Like you, I am an animal lover - especially these Golden's, so frankly I am trying very hard to get a grip on my emotions over this but I tear up daily. It's just hard to think about...
> 
> Information is always good so here is what you've requested and maybe anyone checking these forums will be able to see if their puppy's are in danger and need to be checked or check the lineage before they purchase. I am learning fast.
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon Ann,
You asked if AKC would care- probably not in a way that would help you, but reporting the horrible hips to them if they are making a case (I think I remember another thread saying such) would possibly help in that effort. 

If you cannot get her surgery, you might look into physical therapy to keep her muscles strong which will help support her hips and hopefully prevent that right one from coming out again. I once saw a girl who had zero symptoms, and then saw her films- easily as bad as your girl's or worse. She was 5 when I saw her, had been 2 when the films were taken, andher hip muscling was like a rock. They'd had her on physical therapy (DK what kind- sorry!) and supplements in those 3 years and it was pretty amazing but she was clearly not in pain.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> Would you be able to re-post the picture of Daisy as well?


Sure. I just went to quote her so I could see the link to the picture on photo bucket.com and pasted that into my browser. I the download the image and reposted them. 

She is a cutie!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you would like to find some help with the surgery cost, this thread has list places you can check with to see if you could get some financial assistance for expensive vet bills. It couldn't hurt to try. Also, there is a medical credit card called Care Credit that you can apply for.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...grants-financial-aid-medical-issues-vets.html

http://www.carecredit.com/vetmed/


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> To answer your question, No. Unfortunately AKC doesn't care about the bad hips, they also don't care that we paid for AKC papers and now the papers are invalid. They don't care that the yard is full of poop. They don't care that she is in direct violation of state regulations. (notice the chipboard, it MUST be a surface that's easily cleanable in case of disease). AKC only cares that you write that check and send it to them. That's it. I know many people are all for the AKC and sing their praises. Sorry, I'm not one of them. I don't need, nor do I want, AKC papers but they should be doing something other than money grabbing IMO.


The AKC DID do something. They acted upon the things they could act upon and suspended the registrations of suspect litters. That action sets the dominos in place for dog owners to go after the breeder for fraud. (The Owners must take this step because they are the ones that made a purchase from the Breeder.) 

The AKC has no legal jurisdiction to enforce state and local laws. That is something your local units of government have to do. Whether you or I like it or not, the standards of care outlined in state statute are very minimal and interpretation of them is the decision of the animal control folks, not us. Your interpretation of what constitutes a cleanable surface is likely different from the Animal Control Officers interpretation. 

What people have to get through their heads is breeders such as this exist because the public buys their product. How many times per year do we see threads on this forum about the price of Golden Retriever puppies and how severe the sticker shock is for a lot of people. The simple fact is that you can sell puppies for much less if you cut corners. When the buying public starts shopping for quality well bred puppies instead of the cheapest one they can find, breeders like this will go away.


----------



## 7Katie7 (May 13, 2014)

*My puppy*

Hi Sharon...I just came across your thread and I have a deposit down on one of the Hillsdale puppies. The mom and dad of our puppy is different than yours, so I am praying we don't have any issues. We get to bring our baby home in 2 weeks.

I called Jenny and asked if I could bring our puppy to the vet and have his hips checked out (she does not have health clearances for all of her dogs, "just some" she said). Jenny said I could bu that it would be my expense (gladly). So on Monday I am having the puppy looked at to make sure he is in good health.

On a side note, I want to say the barn where the dogs are raised/kept is in wonderful condition. I was actually impressed with the entire facility/home and felt like I was making a great decision to purchase a puppy from these breeders. The property is well-manicured, the dogs are all happy and appear to be in good health. The mom and dad of the puppy we are getting are happy, healthy and extremely friendly! I checked their ears, teeth, breath, etc...everything looked great. The area where the puppies are kept is clean, warm and dry. 

I have never purchased a puppy from a breeder before so had no idea what to look for when I was there...I did research what to look for in a puppy (temperament, physically, etc) and these puppies passed with flying colors...wonderful temperaments and absolutely beautiful puppies.

I called Jenny's vet and they vouched for her...said she is a reputable breeder and they have only had one of her puppies/dogs ever reported for hip dysplasia. I'm wondering if this is your baby they're referring to? 

I also want to say how sorry I am for the issues you are having with Daisy. We haven't even brought our baby home yet and already love him to pieces! I will be so sad if the vet finds something wrong with him. But, in the end, thankful for people like you who cared enough to share your story.

THANK YOU again for your post and please know I will update this thread as soon as I get the news from the vet. In the meantime, here is a pic of our little boy...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

You're talking about a breeder whom can be/should be sued for FRAUD. I personally wouldn't trust anything they say to you. Evaluating the puppies hips now isn't going to help much, especially if it's the same vet that told you they were a "reputable breeder." The parents should have had clearances done before they were ever bred, at two years old, to verify that they don't have hip dysplasia. This is a puppy mill and there are other threads on this forum discussing what terrible breeding practices they have and condition of the dogs in their care. Get out now. Do NOT support puppy mills.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It doesn't mention it in this thread but you'll find in another that after DNA testing, at least one GR from this breeder was discovered not to have the lineage listed by the breeder for AKC registration. Hence the fraud. Last I heard, the breeder was not able to register some of their dogs with the AKC. I'll try and find a link to that thread if you haven't seen it already. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ussion/274449-bentley-got-kicked-out-akc.html


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

TRUE. Bentley is from this puppy mill & AKC recentley notified me that he has been disqualified from the AKC due to DNA problems with her dogs. RUN AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm been trying to close this rat hole down for almost 2 years.
EDIT TO ADD: 

The parents with the DNA mixup are not Bentley's parents however AKC says NONE of her dogs can be AKC registered because of it. This means your new puppy too.
I just wish I could get people to understand how bad the situation is. As long as people buy her pups she will continue breeding them, even knowing that her dogs have problems. 
Also, as for the clean place. You had an appt to go see the pups, right? Try going when she doesn't know you're coming. Here's Dakota. Bentley's dad. Does this look clean?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

And just another thing...You can not check out the hips and elbows of an 8 week old puppy. That is why it is very important for the parents to have clearances. 

I am appalled that your vet thinks they are reputable. Clueless...


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

7Katie7, did the breeder tell you that your puppy could not be registered with the AKC? Did she tell you why her breeding dogs only had "some" clearances? The Golden Retriever Club of America, our breed's parent club, has a code of ethics that it asks all breeders to follow that includes all breeding dogs having the basic four clearances; hips, elbows, heart and eyes. Having these clearances on ANY and EVERY dog you breed is the bare minimum requirements to be considered a "reputable" breeder. AND, the reason that these clearances are needed is to dramatically reduce the risk of your dog suffering from constant pain from dysplasia, going blind at a young age or dropping dead at three from a heart problem. These thing happen and you are asking for heartbreak if you dismiss warnings by saying the kennel looked clean to me.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

kfayard said:


> And just another thing...You can not check out the hips and elbows of an 8 week old puppy. That is why it is very important for the parents to have clearances.
> 
> I am appalled that your vet thinks they are reputable. Clueless...


It doesn't surprise me at all. The inspector for her county swears that she's reputable even though I have a copy of the codes that she is NOT following. I have no idea how she gets all of this support but sadly she does.
She is a nice woman & knows the right things to say. That doesn't make her "reputable" IMO


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I hate to say it but I think many vets are clueless as to what makes a good breeder. I contacted mine back in the fall when I was searching for a pup and she recommended one near to me that I would never get a pup from upon further investigation (does not compete with their dogs, doesn't do all clearances, etc). When I worked for a vet in college, same thing.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

7Katie7, get your money back and RUN away from this greeder. If that is a picture of your puppy, it does not look structurally sound even at this tender age. You do not want to spend both copious tears and lots of money to try to fix a puppy that this POS has sold you a bill of goods on.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Another thing. I was there to pick Bentley up in August and I truly almost passed out from the heat inside the shed where the pups live. It was so hot I had to step outside for a couple of minutes.


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

If you decide not to get your puppy from Hillsdale which I would recommend. I also would not recommend this breeder in Farmington Hills: Gabriels Ark aka Chien d'Or
Photos - Puppy Mill Awareness Meetup (Southeast Michigan) (Northville, MI) - Meetup
Metro Detroit kennel named among worst in country | News - Home
HSUS Puts Farmington Hills Kennel in Dog House as Among Country's 101 Worst - Around Town - Novi, MI Patch

Try contacting Fort Detroit Golden retriever Club or if this is not your area they can give you the name of a club in your area.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

For the life of me I cannot understand why someone would go through with purchasing a puppy from a puppy mill after they've been warned. There are so many other good breeders out there. How do they justify it to themselves? This thread clearly points out MANY reasons to avoid this breeder, but they don't care.

I am absolutely appalled by Chien d'or .. that is just horrible... What is wrong with these people? Disgusting. What a sad sad life for those poor dogs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

timberdoodle said:


> For the life of me I cannot understand why someone would go through with purchasing a puppy from a puppy mill after they've been warned. There are so many other good breeders out there. How do they justify it to themselves? This thread clearly points out MANY reasons to avoid this breeder, but they don't care.
> 
> I am absolutely appalled by Chien d'or .. that is just horrible... What is wrong with these people? Disgusting. What a sad sad life for those poor dogs.


I think that it bothers us more because we have dealt with an awesome breeder like Dianne..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldieluvr1 (May 2, 2014)

Bentleysmom said:


> TRUE. Bentley is from this puppy mill & AKC recentley notified me that he has been disqualified from the AKC due to DNA problems with her dogs. RUN AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm been trying to close this rat hole down for almost 2 years.
> EDIT TO ADD:
> 
> The parents with the DNA mixup are not Bentley's parents however AKC says NONE of her dogs can be AKC registered because of it. This means your new puppy too.
> ...


This is absolutely horrible!! How can anyone care for dogs in such deplorable conditions! Bentley is lucky to have you as his mommy & advocate.


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

Timberdoodle...love the pic in your post of the golden. Very handsome if a boy or gorgeous if a girl


----------



## 7Katie7 (May 13, 2014)

She said the puppy does come with AKC papers...so not sure about that. I think it's unfair to say "people don't care"...pretty broad statement. I think that I'm here, inquiring, proves that I do, in fact, care. =/

I have never purchased a purebred dog, so apparently I don't know what a reputable breeder looks like when I see it with my own 2 eyes (even though I'm a college graduate and entrepreneur...i.e. fairly intelligent).

I'm just going to be honest with how I feel about this thread...it was started by someone who formed a strong opinion after seeing the breeder's mediocre website...and from there it just snowballed. I think there is only one (maybe 2?) woman here, who has been to this site and purchased a puppy from this breeder...and has suffered an awful outcome. For me to pull out and run from this breeder bcz of one documented situation (she's been breeding golden's for 25+ years) I found on a GR forum, really feels wrong. I have researched what a puppy mill is and this facility is not reminiscent of a mill.

Further, I called more than one vet in this woman's town to verify her legitimacy and they all vouched for her. Besides this one thread, I cannot find one negative thing about this breeder. So I am going to move forward with the purchase and pray for the best. We already adore our "unsound looking" puppy and couldn't leave him behind now.

I definitely appreciate the feedback and concern for the breed...I have always loved golden's and have eagerly anticipated the day when we could get our own. I will continue to update you all on my story with this breeder and our puppy. Thanks again!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When you get your AKC papers, come back. I do not have a dog in this fight. But read what every one else has written....


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I have to say a large part of me doesn't look forward to your update. I absolutely hate seeing how heartbroken people are when they realize the breeder they trusted has lied to them repeatedly... or worse, when they find out their dog is suffering from a major disease or disorder due to the breeder's carelessness. I hope the best for you and your puppy if you decide to go through with this purchase -- I don't recommend you do so, but in the end that decision is yours. If you do, then I also hope that you will spend the time to educate yourself on how to find a reputable breeder before the next time you bring a puppy home. (Note: I am not questioning your intelligence. But being intelligent does not mean you are educated on all topics... and you freely admit that this is one in which you are poorly educated.)

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## wbarnwell (Apr 15, 2014)

Why would you even risk it? my .02


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

And just so you know, just because a breeder has AKC dogs does not mean she is reputable. I would again please advise you to look up their registered names and plug it into was.offa.org

Just because someone has been breeding for a long time does not mean they are reputable. Even scarier If she has been breeding that long and does not do clearances. Shame on the breeder bc they should know better.

Atleast you can not say that you have not been warned. So sad


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Jersey's Mom said:


> ...I have to say a large part of me doesn't look forward to your update...


Same here.



7Katie7 said:


> ...I am going to move forward with the purchase and pray for the best...


Meh...at least everyone here tried. 

I'm sorry, but when you know better, you're supposed to do better. I guess that doesn't apply here. Sad.


----------



## SkiSoccerFamily (Jan 9, 2014)

To the OP, Please understand that many of the posters are very knowledgeable about clearances, and some of them have experience with the breeder. I would also fall in love with that adorable puppy, and understand where you are coming from. However, a lot of the people on this board have years and years of experience, and have seen or heard first-hand of the problems with poor breeders. They truly only have your best interest in mind, as well as the puppies.

If I met that puppy I would want to scoop him up and keep him forever, just like you would! But from what I've read, there are a number of people on the board, and I am thinking of 2 in particular, that have recently gotten dogs from the breeder. From what I remember, one has a severe case of hip dysplasia and another has an issue with lineage - sorry that I can't remember specifics, but I'm not on this board too much.

I'm very new to the Golden Retriever world, having just gotten our puppy a year ago. We found a great breeder and were lucky to do so. Now that I know much more from this forum, I've come to realize how many bad breeders there are. They may not be bad people, and they can sell the dogs more cheaply, but sadly, the owners can be in for some heartbreak and major expense down the road.

Whatever you decide, best of luck! And please continue to come here - you'll find a wealth of information and support, no matter where you find your puppy.


----------



## Sharon Ann (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm one of the people with the dog from Hillsdale with dysplasia problems. I didn't find this forum until after the problems occurred. Our Daisy is now nearly a year old and I've been raising money to have THR (total hip replacement). I want you to at least understand the risk you are taking so you can prepare yourself for the potential outcome. The cost of this procedure and the ONLY one that will help the outcome is $5000. per hip. 

Yes, the kennel was okay when we went too. It was not on a scheduled day. My only issue was how needy the animals seemed for attention and since there were so many of them penned up it was hard not to want to scoop them all up and take them home.

Her personal vet lied to you. They have the information and I know this for a fact because I sent it to them and talked to them on the phone. They insisted they have never had a problem but if you've ever witnessed a new puppy check up you must know that they are not checking things like that. A quick feel - some shots - check the eyes - and so on and you are off. Besides, what vet wouldn't CYA under the circumstances. If they could be held liable, and they make money off of this constant flow of animals what else would they say?

If the DNA found she had lied about the dogs lineage on papers the chance of you getting a puppy with the Sire and Dam claimed on the paperwork is not good. She is forewarned now (I did not let this go easily) and she had told me the parents of my Daisy are bred again - maybe not to each other, but then who can know. My vet and the ortho experts at MSU say this is a God awful case of *hereditary* hip dysplasia. It came from her breeding practices. Seeing the nearly dozen dogs in the pen makes me wonder if she even knows who sired what. 

We love our Daisy - when she is fully in her adult frame we will have one hip replaced. The rest we will treat with medication - she is on tramadol and rimadyl. It isn't cheap. If she is taken for a walk she is in noticeable pain and considering I can not walk far it's not like she's been given a work out - think 1/2 mile here. She is happy and playful and a joy. Our yard is fenced and her playmate is 8 years old and steady. Trudy, our older retriever seems to understand the issue and doesn't run around the yard or cause any excess exertion by Daisy. Who of thunk it? 

I'm not judging you for loving that puppy - who doesn't love a puppy. And knowing what you know about the potential for problems with this breeder you must want to rescue that puppy. I think people want you warned and aware of the consequences of your actions. It's a little like playing Russian Roulette - you might be okay but then you might be in for the ride of your life too. You can not determine if the hips are okay unless you have a pricey x-ray. Ours was $330. They had to give her anesthesia so they could get her into that position. 

Best of Luck with your puppy. Get the DNA and AKC register (if that is possible) and be sure to CYA yourself. When you pick that puppy up you're going to sign papers that say they are NOT responsible for anything after you take possession of that puppy. Hang in there - I wish you all the best.

Sharon Ann - proud Mom to Daisy Mae and Gertrude Jean (Trudy).


----------



## Tailchaser (Nov 22, 2013)

I just wanted to say that I am really sorry that you are going through this with your puppy Sharon Ann. It must be terrible to see your young puppy in pain. I do hope that you can sort her out and remove at least some of that pain and discomfort. Thank you for explaining your situation so that hopefully people can learn from this and not support breeders that are breeding dogs with such a high chance of having severe hip dysplasia.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't understand. You are an educated person however you obviously took no time in educating yourself on what to look for in a breeder. When you come to this forum and read what people have experienced and their suggestions and clear warnings to you, you shrug it off as inconclusive. There are years of experience on this forum and yet you think you know better? Major point made is if this "breeder" has been doing this for years and is so great why isn't she doing what's best for the breed and her dogs? Why isn't she getting clearances on her dogs and making sure she's breeding quality pups? Her dogs are kept in barns? Is that how you plan to keep your new puppy? Maybe your idea of what a dog is, is different than mine.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rosebuds (Apr 9, 2015)

I am a Golden Retriever breeder in Michigan. I have only 4 dogs and love my dogs. They are all house dogs and very well taken care of. I am trying to find this Jenny and Claires golden retriever web site so that I may take a look at what is being said about them. Can someone please help me on how to get to their web site. If it is like every one is saying it is, I would like to report them, if they already have not been reported. THANK YOU.


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't seem to find the website anymore but I'm pretty sure this is the same person advertising on Hoobly: Golden Retriever Puppies in Pittsford, Michigan - Hoobly Classifieds


----------



## brittanyskis (Jun 5, 2015)

Bentleysmom said:


> I literally had to give myself time to stop crying before I could post. I was unable to see the hip xrays before but now that they're reposted I see it. How horrible!! Sharon I am so, so sorry. I remember seeing your litter, they were a couple weeks younger than Bentley and they were in the pen right next to his.
> 
> Thank you for posting the xrays. I'm going to add it to my list of ammo I've been gathering. To answer your question, No. Unfortunately AKC doesn't care about the bad hips, they also don't care that we paid for AKC papers and now the papers are invalid. They don't care that the yard is full of poop. They don't care that she is in direct violation of state regulations. (notice the chipboard, it MUST be a surface that's easily cleanable in case of disease). AKC only cares that you write that check and send it to them. That's it. I know many people are all for the AKC and sing their praises. Sorry, I'm not one of them. I don't need, nor do I want, AKC papers but they should be doing something other than money grabbing IMO.
> 
> ...


Hey Bentleysmom, can you PM me? It won't let me message you until I have written 15 posts, and I don't have much to say on these forums, but I've got some info for you.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

brittanyskis said:


> Hey Bentleysmom, can you PM me? It won't let me message you until I have written 15 posts, and I don't have much to say on these forums, but I've got some info for you.



Idk when the OP will be back. You can always go to the picture sub forum and comment on the picture threads. To get to your 15 post minimum.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I have heard that some people are doubting the letter I received regarding Bentley getting kicked out of the AKC due to bad breeding practices at the Hillsdale, MI puppymill where he came from. I am going to put pics in here of the letter for anyone to see.
FYI: She did NOT submit the DNA and correct the "small understanding" (her words) that the AKC has with her (again, her words).

Bentley and ALL of her dogs are NOT able to be registered with the AKC. This can be easily verified. 
Here are my pics.....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

brittanyskis said:


> Hey Bentleysmom, can you PM me? It won't let me message you until I have written 15 posts, and I don't have much to say on these forums, but I've got some info for you.


I have PM'd you with contact info. Please feel free any time.


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

OMG that is just crazy!!!


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

Just an update that this place is still breeding but they have a new name. I saw their listings on Hoobly. I can't remember what it was though. I will update when i see it again


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

Seems as though this breeder has again changed their name but is still advertising on Hoobly. Here is their website : Our Dogs - Poseyville Retrievers

Just an FYI


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I don't understand how this person is still even allowed to own dogs, let alone breed them.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

those pictures are just heartbreaking


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Those pictures are so sad. My heart breaks for those dogs. As I sit here tonight missing Chloe. She is at my sisters while my parents went out of town. She is my best friend and I don't know how anyone can treat defenseless animals like that. I always tell Chloe how she is so lucky to have so much love.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Poseyville Retrievers- getting the name out there for google...in case anyone searches the name. 
Sad, sad.


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

The pictures are so heartbreaking. I search the Hoobly ads for goldens that the golden retriever rescue can possibly take in (retired breeding goldens have been on there cheap unfortunately) She sells her puppies for $650 so I'm sure thats tempting for someone looking and doesn't know better  I hadnt seen her ads on there for awhile and then I saw it again. Not sure why she keeps changing names. Akc Golden Retriever Puppies in - Hoobly Classifieds


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Poseyville Retrievers for Google!


----------



## justwhy (Jun 30, 2019)

If anyone is still following this, just want to let you know, we just pulled two of the adult dogs, the place is very neat and clean, by looking at the pedigrees it looks as if they may have remedied some of their registration issues as both males and females have been DNA'd. One of the girls we brought home was from a different breeder and the other is a young dog who's registration appears to be valid. After we took the two we did that left them with 3 dogs. The old man, Claire, is 93 years old and they are slowly dispersing his dogs. I think Jenny might be his daughter, and am not sure what is up with her. They weren't feeding the best food, but, vaccinations were up to date and they had been treated with a flea and tick treatment. THe girls we brought home are very fearful but are starting to warm up to us. I think with better nutrition and lots of love they will thrive here. Anyway just wanted to update everyone.


----------



## Delinquent Beader (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes, people are still interested. Our Daisy is now much older and I was hoping these people were finally out of business. We no longer live in Michigan but if they had any retriever females under a year maybe two and they were just releasing them I'd gladly line up for them. I don't care about the DNA - just that the dog is as stable as possible. I can take care of the better food and medical care. Our oldest girl (Trudy) is 14. She is on an advanced joint treatment from our vet and some pain relief for the arthritis, etc. She will be with us as long and she can be without letting her suffer. We'd love to add a new furbaby as our Daisy is 8 and she will be very lonely without her companion. 


I'm glad to hear that two of the dogs are with you. I'm guessing they will need socialization and a stable loving home. They will adapt and thrive under your care. Thank You for posting.


Sharon


----------



## justwhy (Jun 30, 2019)

Sadly it seems they have kept a trio. Claire says one of the females is going to his grandson, but I'm not sure.. There were no younger dogs there. The ones we brought home are 6 and 2... He wasn't interested in selling the others, but maybe that day will come. 93 is pretty old...


----------

